

Show HN: Paul Graham Says - scottilee
http://www.pgsays.com
Quick site I made composed of quotes from PG's essays for inspiration, advice, or good reading.<p>hi@pgsays.com for quote submissions, comments, or questions.
======
rolandal
Does it generate the quotes automagically, or are they input individually?

Maybe add a timer & automatic refresh with a new quote?

Add in additional photos to rotate and keep it fresh.

Nice work!

~~~
scottilee
It's read off an array.

I can definitely add a refresh timer or button. The additional photos may be
more difficult.

Thanks.

~~~
rolandal
Let me know when you've deployed next round! @rolandal

